# WOC MSF in Warm blend



## Mandy4610 (Aug 29, 2009)

What do you think about it?
What do you use it for?
Is it too sparkly?
Any pix of some looks with it?

Thank you ladies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love Warm Blend...I have a swatch of it on my cheeks in the swatch thread I am NC45...it is not overly shimmer on me and I can wear it as a blush actually...Or as a highlighter over other matte blushes

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...83/index3.html


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with Tish... LOVE IT. I'm NW45-47


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I am NW47/50. Sounds like this can work!


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 29, 2009)

Try warm blend on your eyes... the lightest strip to highlight brow, the darkest to accent your outer "v" and the copperly strip on lid. This is very pretty on NC45 skintones and should be even prettier on NW47/50.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 29, 2009)

YES!!! Warm Blend is the ish!!! Looks super gorgeous on NC45 skin and can be used on your eyes, cheeks and lips! Theres a youtube video from scandalous beauty that did a whole look with it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 29, 2009)

i have it on order. i am NW50 and can't wait to try!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 29, 2009)

I think Warm Blend is an excellent MSF.  It's got shimmer without sparkle.. definitely not chunky like Gold Deposit.  It's truly multi-purpose.  I've used it on my cheeks as a blush and as a highlight.  It can be used as eyeshadow.. or on the lips to give a metallic sheen.

Great product.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 29, 2009)

sigh...I passed on this because i thought it was too glittery! Gold Deposit made me develop a glitter phobia. oh well


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

I love wearing it as an eyeshadow.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 29, 2009)

So I went and swatched this at the store an it seems like it will be a No no for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was way to sparkly and sparkly is not my thing. If only they could ton it down just a little!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy4610* 

 
_So I went and swatched this at the store an it seems like it will be a No no for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was way to sparkly and sparkly is not my thing. If only they could ton it down just a little!_

 
Most MSFs are "sparkly" to a certain extent. But I find that it depends on what kind of brush you are using, as you control how sparkly [or not] your look will be. I love Warm Blend all over the face, but I apply it lightly using fluffy brushes and a light hand. The goal is to give the skin a sheen. Try the 217 or 213 brush to apply and then blend it out in the eyes with clean 224 (not applying add'l product). Same applies to the face (go for a light hand and a fluffy brush).

HTH


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Most MSFs are "sparkly" to a certain extent. But I find that it depends on what kind of brush you are using, as you control how sparkly [or not] your look will be. *I love Warm Blend all over the face, but I apply it lightly using fluffy brushes and a light hand.* The goal is to give the skin a sheen. Try the 217 or 213 brush to apply and then blend it out in the eyes with clean 224 (not applying add'l product). Same applies to the face (go for a light hand and a fluffy brush).

HTH_

 
ITA, Warm Blend looks most flattering when i use it with a fluffy brush and not a blush brush. That way its never too sparkly but just a nice hint of glow. And it looks great on the eyes too.


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^ Agreed with all about warm blend. But, if you ever come across a CCO that has the color Shooting Star or Metal Rock (okay, I am dreaming, but still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both of those are great, IMO. Love, love them!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_^^^ Agreed with all about warm blend. But, if you ever come across a CCO that has the color Shooting Star or Metal Rock (okay, I am dreaming, but still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both of those are great, IMO. Love, love them!_

 
Metal Rock, yum. I love that one. It was one of my first MAC purchases. I still have it


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_^^^ Agreed with all about warm blend. But, if you ever come across a CCO that has the color Shooting Star or Metal Rock (okay, I am dreaming, but still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both of those are great, IMO. Love, love them!_

 
I just gave away Shooting Star, that thing was HORRIBLE!!!

So I gather to take away the sparkle from MSFs, use  a fluffy brush? Hmmm thanks


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 28, 2009)

I really like this MSF, it looks great over a bronzer for a very bronze goddess look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use it as a highlight and as an eyeshadow. It's also nice that the 3 sections are separate because you can use them individually or swirl it together.  

It's sparkly in a good way but not too chunky IMO.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

I said that Warm Blend remindes me of Shoot Star and Metal Rock. That's why I brought 2 Warm Blends. I had backups of both Metal Rock and Shooting Star, I'm on my last of both, scared to use them...it's a sad thing when you don't want to use you own products. I've said it before and I'll say it again, it they ever re-release these two, I'm buying at least 4. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_^^^ Agreed with all about warm blend. But, if you ever come across a CCO that has the color Shooting Star or Metal Rock (okay, I am dreaming, but still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both of those are great, IMO. Love, love them!_


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I was actually debating buying this msf but with these reviews I figure i might as well


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the best MSF they came out with... I put it on my eyes, lips, face skin... whatever... I have 2 of them... lol


----------

